# Ripped off



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

I have just had the urine extracted from me by Seafrance, I booked back in August to go out on Sept 15th returning in November for a fee of £72.50 but unfortunately due to a medical problem i had to put that on hold for which i was told there would be a £10 amendment fee, ok no problem i thought.
Today i have jst been on the phone to them after looking at the ferry times and cost for October 5th returning December 9th, cost £31.25 each way total of £63 but NO WAY !!!!!!!!!! they exrtracted £10 each way amendment plus another £6.50 for the aditional fare !!!!!!!!! what aditional fare i asked, well i booked in August ad the fare inAugust was an extra £28 but after changing to a later time its only another £6.50 !!!!!!!
I said thats not the price shown now but the answer was its the price i have here from August. 
Why oh why do i feel ripped off even if it is a measly £6.50


----------



## 115737 (Aug 19, 2008)

Last year, we took our car with tent packed to the south of France via Seafrance.

Coming home we arrived at Calais 2 and a half hours early (did the drive in 1 go, timing a 1000Km journey is impossible, 2 (more) traffic jams could have easily made us late!).

Seafrance wanted about 60odd quid each to change our ticket to an earlier crossing, told 'em to stuff it and sat in the car watching DVDs for a few hours.

This year, we went with P&O, they booked us onto an earlier ferry without us even asking, unfortunately couldn't get us on the next available as it was full but got the next one after that, only waited about half an hour in the end.

Next year - don't care either way because we'll have a MH to sit/snooze in  

P&O seem to be clued into the fact that if you've paid your money and they've got an empty space sailing, you might as well have it because it makes no difference to them.

I hope you get better soon.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

That's why I always use P&O. Nice bunch - will always get you on the next ferry if they can and only charge if you want a really major change. They value their customers.

We travelled on Sea france in August and it was unbelievably bad (Cezanne) - outide light fittings with bare wires, appalling food, dirty everywhere, smelly, only one set of toilets working and LATE both ways (3 hrs on return). Never again.


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Ditto with Norfolk line. Turned up 5 hours early they just put me on the one going out at no cost. Son in law missed his spot, they put him on the next one, no extra cost.
You know it makes sense.

Don


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok cooled down a bit now.
Yes we always used Norfolkline before until they put the prices up and always found them excellent.
I feel sorry for the young girls on the phone, they take the brunt of it but having spoken to them today i can see where the saying in Little Britain came from "THE COMPUTOR SAYS" because that was all i got from them. Sadly Seafrance are only available by premium rate phone numbers, tried clicking on the contact us via Email but that doesnt take you anywhere so perhaps they are used to complaints.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

never had any problems with seafrance or p&o for that matter always been put on earlier sailings if we arrive sharp and never been charged for it. maybe just been lucky


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Can you tell me why P&O charge £25 per pet sailing from Dover, when all they do is put a sticker on the card you hang on your windscreen.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

04HBG said:


> Why oh why do i feel ripped off even if it is a measly £6.50


Maybe because you've allowed yourself to get worked up about it? I got hit today for £22 from Barclays after I paid a large bill online at 18:50 hrs 2 days ago from my current account, and transferred the same amount from my savings account into my current account. I failed to check both accounts - believing as I did that all transactions after 18:30 hours don't go through until the next working day - but it transpires that the bill payment came straight out the current account, and the inter-account transfer didn't happen until the following day. This took me above my overdraft and reserve limits, hence the £22 hit. I believe I've been wronged, but I decided this morning NOT to do what I've always done (grabb the phone, spend at least 30 minutes in utter frustration, in order to get my money back) but instead I just let it go.

What a nice feeling it's been.

Dougie.


----------

